#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Things you have to consider when managing a Project

## Lorraine

Hi all,
We have to manage projects to reach the expected goals. So to reach the expected output we have to focus on the quality, cost, and the time frame. If we focus on these we can easily get the expected goal. Managing these are the duty of the project manager. Other than these what are the things you have to consider when managing projects?

----------

